# Blank screen when turning tv on



## rfa5

I just got a new Edge and I'm going crazy trying to figure out what's going on. All hooked up well, cable card activated (needed a little help from FiOS) and 4 Mini VOX all hooked up and working. Often, when I turn on the tv that is attached to the Edge I get a black screen with the message from my tv saying nothing is connected to this input. Unplug and plug in the HDMI and it starts working so I figure must be a bad HDMI connection...even though it was the same cable that was there using my old Bolt. Change the cable and same thing happens...again it's not every time I turn it on, but it does happen quite often. Change the cable to now a third cable...the two different ones I try are brand new, one is mine that I had and the other was the one that came with the Edge. I change the HDMI input on the tv that I'm using figuring that maybe the input is giving me trouble on the tv end, even though the tv (Sony XBR-65A9G) is less than a year old. Rebooted both the Edge and the tv, made sure Edge was not in any type of power saver mode and double checked all the settings...all look good. At this point I'm thinking a bad HDMI connection inside the Edge. The whole while the minis work fine so it's definitely something with the tv/Edge connection. Any ideas? I'm thinking I'll be sending this Edge back to Tivo. Thanks!


----------



## kpeters59

Probably some kind of HDMI HDCP mismatch.

Are you putting the TiVo in 'Sleep' mode when tuning off the TV? Possibly CEC (Wake With TiVo) is. Turn that off in settings.

If there's an A/V Receiver involved, try altering the 'turn on' sequence to see if that helps. Give each device enough time to 'fully' turn on before turning on the next device in the 'chain'.

Also, try setting the Edge to 1080p only.

Report back.

-KP


----------



## rfa5

kpeters59 said:


> Are you putting the TiVo in 'Sleep' mode when tuning off the TV? Possibly CEC (Wake With TiVo) is. Turn that off in settings.


No sleep mode nor any power saving functions. All settings are off. CEC is not used and is set to No (off)

No AV Receiver involved

It's a 4K tv so I did try setting it in Auto as that's what recommended. Then I did try it in 4K 60 fps (it's listed as recommended in the menu)


----------



## justen_m

Yeah, doesn't sound like a hardware problem. Maybe firmware, most likely HDMI handshake related. New HDMI cables didn't help. I suspect you'll have the exact same problem with a replacement Edge. A different model/manufacturer of television may help.

e.g. If I switch my AVR input to my Bolt when my TV is off, then turn on my TV, there is no picture. I have to switch inputs on the AVR to something else, then back to the Bolt, to get the picture through to my TV. This is NOT a problem with my Roamio Plus or Sony Blu-ray player. Just the Bolt. If I turn on the TV before switching the AVR input to the Bolt, everything works fine.

I know you don't have an AVR involved, but HDMI handshakes can be a PITA sometimes. Instead of unplugging and replugging the HDMI cable from you TV, maybe just try toggling inputs on your TV, like I do with my AVR.


----------



## rfa5

justen_m said:


> Yeah, doesn't sound like a hardware problem. Maybe firmware, most likely HDMI handshake related. New HDMI cables didn't help. I suspect you'll have the exact same problem with a replacement Edge. A different model/manufacturer of television may help.


An interesting note is that I never had an issue with my Bolt and this tv. The tv is a newer model, it came out after the Bolt was was introduced, but the Edge is newer than the tv. You would think that the newest Edge would have these compatibility issues resolved. Not expecting much but I'll give Tivo a call and see what they say!


----------



## dmk1974

Sounds similar to an issue I have been having the past couple weeks with my Mini Vox. I bet they fubbed up the latest software releases on both TE3 and TE4.

Weird Mini Vox Sleep/HDMI Issue


----------



## Edwin Shenk

This is interesting. I have an Edge and the same Sony TV as you. I am connected with eArc to a Denon receiver for sound. I bought the TV in March 2020 and it worked perfectly for about 3 months. I then got the problem you mention. I bought new HDMI cables that were rated as the best for high frequency transfer. The problem persisted but was less often. When I get the no input message I just click the input button on the remote and cycle back through the inputs until I'm back to HDMI 1 (the Edge connection) and press the OK button. It always gets the connection and the TV works, sometime within a couple of seconds, rarely as long as 40 seconds. Because of the eArc connection I press the OK button when the input is on the eArc input before continuing. I'm not sure if this step does anything but it worked the first time and I haven't changed. I will try skipping this step next time to see if it makes a difference. Lately the problem has become less frequent. I suspect that this might be a result of a firmware upgrade to the Sony TV or the Tivo Edge. After reading your note I think it is related to the Sony A9G.


----------



## MrDell

I have a Sony Tv (65X950G) also and this happened to me the other day with my Bolt! I was thinking it may be a TiVo software update. What I did is hold down the power button on the Sony remote and it rebooted the Tv and all has been well since. I think something is not quite right with TiVo servers because every so often I get the spinning circle when clicking on to watch a recording. It has not been too bad the last few days thank goodness


----------



## Steve

To everyone having Edge HDMI issues, if you haven't already done so, try turning off "Auto HDR" in the A/V settings. I found that solved some of my issues.

And according to TiVo tech support, you must use a high speed HDMI cable with HDR and 4k/60p capability. Preferably one with this certification: Premium HDMI® Cable - HDMI


----------



## Edwin Shenk

Thanks MrDell. I tried your suggestion. I've turned the set on several times since the reset. It always worked but there were three different sequences. The first is an immediate picture. The second is a approx. 10 second black screen followed by the picture. The third is the most interesting. I get he black screen followed by the no input message and then the picture. This sequence takes about 3-4 seconds. I've only restarted 10 times so far but this is a big improvement.


----------



## tommage1

MrDell said:


> I have a Sony Tv (65X950G) also and this happened to me the other day with my Bolt! I was thinking it may be a TiVo software update. What I did is hold down the power button on the Sony remote and it rebooted the Tv and all has been well since. I think something is not quite right with TiVo servers because every so often I get the spinning circle when clicking on to watch a recording. It has not been too bad the last few days thank goodness


Are you running TE4 (Hydra) with pre-roll ads before recording starts? If so, that may be the problem. You might be able to call Tivo and "opt out" of the pre-roll ads.


----------



## MrDell

tommage1 said:


> Are you running TE4 (Hydra) with pre-roll ads before recording starts? If so, that may be the problem. You might be able to call Tivo and "opt out" of the pre-roll ads.


 Actually I am running Hydra but I called and had those annoying adds disabled. I really don't mind Hydra but I think it may use more resources than TE3 and sometimes may lead to these slow downs.


----------



## tommage1

Steve said:


> To everyone having Edge HDMI issues, if you haven't already done so, try turning off "Auto HDR" in the A/V settings. I found that solved some of my issues.
> 
> And according to TiVo tech support, you must use a high speed HDMI cable with HDR and 4k/60p capability. Preferably one with this certification: Premium HDMI® Cable - HDMI


Yes. The Edge creates a pseudo HDR output for non HDR content when this setting is on. The Bolt does not. I've gotten black screen when connected to an HDMI 1.4 input on TV (I did not know it was 1.4, not in manual, TV only has one HDMI 2.0 input). I'd leave auto HDR off with Edge unless going to be playing some actual HDR capable content and are connected to an HDMI 2.0 input with the correct high speed cable also. So much for "recommended" on for the HDR setting.


----------



## Stuart Miller

Similar issues with Visio P65 TV and new my Edge for cable. Difference is mine is intermittent. Sometimes I get snowy screen when turning on the TV with Edge as active input. Sometimes it works fine. I just tried several times before posting this and input worked every time I switched on the TV. Last night however it took several tries switching TV inputs with remote to get a picture from the Edge. I am using the cable that came with the Edge and have done nothing in the Edge output signal settings. Contemplated trying an new Premium HDMI cable but sounds from others testing like that is a waste of money / not the issue. This thread is old. Any new updates?


----------



## rfa5

Stuart Miller said:


> Similar issues with Visio P65 TV and new my Edge for cable. Difference is mine is intermittent. Sometimes I get snowy screen when turning on the TV with Edge as active input. Sometimes it works fine. I just tried several times before posting this and input worked every time I switched on the TV. Last night however it took several tries switching TV inputs with remote to get a picture from the Edge. I am using the cable that came with the Edge and have done nothing in the Edge output signal settings. Contemplated trying an new Premium HDMI cable but sounds from others testing like that is a waste of money / not the issue. This thread is old. Any new updates?


I changed to a Premium HDMI cable and I must say that the problem has pretty much gone away. I didn't change the settings on the Edge...left the HDR on Auto. I do however get the occasional black screen after I reboot the Edge. It's almost as if the Edge has to "learn" what tv is hooked to it. Once it "blackouts" once or twice it works perfectly after that...unless the Edge reboots, then it has to "learn" again. If the Edge does not reboot in a long while, it just keeps working as it should. These are just my observations in dealing with this annoying issue. BTW tv is a Sony XBR-65A9G.


----------



## markjrenna

What premium HDMI cable do we recommend?


----------



## JoJetSki

Hope this helps some people. I started with an Onkyo 1080p receiver that did all of my HDMI switching to a 1080p tv and had a tivo Roamio among several other devices including a MINIX HTPC. Everything was working great. Then in early 2021 I decided to take the plunge and upgrade everything to 4k. I upgraded my TV to a LG NANO91, my receiver to a Denon - AVR-S960H and of course I upgraded to a Tivo Edge and a Weaknees 14tb upgrade kit.

The rig that had been rock solid for years now had problems. My MINIX HTPC would always come up with a grey snow screen on the tv and I would have to switch inputs on my denon several times to finally get a picture out of the box. Then I noticed on my edge I was having the same problem, I would have to switch to another input after turning everything on in order to get video out of the edge. The funny thing is I would switch to my roamio input and I would ALWAYS get picture input from the roamio. I was using E-Arc from the TV as I run my streaming apps on the tv and that gets the sound back to my denon receiver.

The other problem I was seeing a lot was my Edge rebooting after I switched inputs to get the image signal working from the edge to the receiver. I would watch about 5 seconds of a show and then the edge would reboot. Very frustrating. It got to the point where I would not watch a show unless I knew nothing important was recording for fear of losing part of my show.

The minix was almost unusable because it would take a lot of attempts to get the video working. Finally I hooked the Minix directly to the TV. Since that day I have been able to use the Minix and I always get the audio and video input as soon as I choose the source on the TV. The sound is going through e-arc back to my denon so sometimes it defaults to 2 speaker audio as that is what the TV has instead of doing a proper HDMI handshake with the receiver and realizing it has access to 9.2 but that is easily fixed and I always get the video right away.

Next I ended up moving my edge to be connected directly to the TV. Since that Day I have never had a video or audio synch problem the tivo now never reboots and everything is working fine.

Before hooking the Tivo directly to the TV I tried different HDMI cables I have turned off the auto HDR feature a long time ago. Neither fixed the problem. So for me the Denon Receiver was the problem. I am not saying the Edge doesn't have issues because to this day my roamio has never had a problem hooked to the denon but the fact that my minix did shows me two devices had the same HDMI handshake issues. Trying to figure this issue out ultimately when Denon and probably Tivo have some blame will never happen. Luckily I have enough inputs on my TV to put the "sensitive" devices on the TV.


----------

